# Regula Muhlemann



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Have anyone heard about this soprano?

https://regulamuehlemann.com

Does anyone have her recordings? What are your comments?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ask the mods moving this in the opera or vocal section. 
Will try some You tube later.


----------

